# Swetland Home Funeral



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Outstanding! You look great in the mourning dress! You say on your website it's a Victorian dress, do you think it would then be an appropriate for the 1860's time period?


----------



## Victoriana Lady (Jul 15, 2007)

*Thanks. It really is a great mourning dress. One of several in my collection.
This dress would be closer to the 1870's, as it has a bustle back.*


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Your welcome! Would you have any mourning dresses in your collection that would be appropriate for the 1860's period? If so how would it differ from the dress you were wearing in your photo? If you wondering why I ask, its because outside of trying to scare the wits out of TOT's I'm a serious Civil War reenactor and history buff for that period.


----------



## Victoriana Lady (Jul 15, 2007)

I do not have an 1860's mourning ensemble, but I'd sure like one! 
That dress would have a hoop underneath so the skirt would be very full. 
The bodice would be fitted.
I am hoping to acquire one in the future.
I am interested in the Civil War but I do not delve into it as there are many fine re-enactors already out there. 
My era of expertise is from 1870-1920.


----------

